# Bobcat Traction Chains Or Rubber Tracks Or



## cincy snowdog (Dec 19, 2005)

Anyone Ever Ran A Skidsteer With Chains On Tires Or With Rubbertracks I Have A Bobcat That We Have A Big Plow On And It Breaks Traction .i Have A Set Of Rubber Tracks That Are Wore Out But Was Wondering How They Would Do If I Screwed Self Tapping Sheet Screws In To Them Then Put Them On.how Do You Think They Would Do .


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

cincy snowdog said:


> Anyone Ever Ran A Skidsteer With Chains On Tires Or With Rubbertracks I Have A Bobcat That We Have A Big Plow On And It Breaks Traction .i Have A Set Of Rubber Tracks That Are Wore Out But Was Wondering How They Would Do If I Screwed Self Tapping Sheet Screws In To Them Then Put Them On.how Do You Think They Would Do .


Put tire chains on the rears and you will be amazed at how it will push. The tires just have to hold air, doesn't matter how much tread on them as the chain does all the work. If you are working in an area that has nice finished pavement you just need to keep in mind that you have to turn and manuver just like you would on new asphalt on a hot day. No donuts or tight turns etc...

My suggestion would be to use a heavy duty roller grip type chain, as the cross links are heavier and easier to replace.
Try this link for more info. http://www.kenjones.com/dynamicdata/data/docs/2005-2006 web chainforkand4wd and skidteer.pdf


----------



## cincy snowdog (Dec 19, 2005)

thanks for the info appreciate it ,we do alot of sidewalk work with this machine i am trying to get some traction without the chains bringing the attention to the machine,we do malls and shopping centers so i was thinking maybe i could use screws in the tracks so it not as big of a billboard pointing to the damage we are doing to the surface.


----------



## cincy snowdog (Dec 19, 2005)

*traction with rubber tracks*

what do you think about taking self taping screws and making studs on my used rubber tracks,they are thick enough .do you think this would work or make the machine slide or has any one ran rubber tracks(these are like a huge rubber band that goes over the two tires.


----------



## john-boy (Dec 20, 2005)

We looked into one of the t-300 bobcats before we bought our wheeled one, and one thing that the bobcat dealer told us was that the rubber tracks are terrible on snow...there is no weight per sq ft to get to the surface. they recommend counter-weights and rubber tires, or calciumm filled tires.


----------



## cincy snowdog (Dec 19, 2005)

we have the goodyear tracks that go over the tires but they are wore down i was wanting to know if i use self tapping srews and drive them into the tracks would this work? we already have a plow for the machine and it has double acting cylinders(two hoses per cylinder) you want fast power angle man it is wicked fast.we have bought a pusher and may be selling the plow?


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

If you screw into the track they should work. I bet the scratch the surface up though.


----------

